# upcoming seminar



## Mao (Oct 5, 2002)

On Saturday November 16, 2002 Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a seminar on Modern Arnis from 12:00-4:00pm.. The seminar will be held at the Hilliard Budo Center, 3840 Lacon rd. unit 4 Hilliard Ohio, 43026. The topics that will be covered include single stick, knife, disarms and controlling tactics. The seminar will be taught by Guro Dan McConnell, a student of the late grandmaster Remy A. Presas and a member of the Board of Directors of the International Modern Arnis Federation. The cost for the seminar will be $50. in advance and $65. at the door. For a flyer or further information please e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Budo Center at 614-771-5599. Thank you.

                                   respectfully,
                                        Mao


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Please, post a review!


----------



## Mao (Nov 23, 2002)

For those interested:  The seminar went very well. We had people representing a few different schools there. We covered single stick, knife, disarms and controlling tactics. I think everyone took something useful back with them. We laughed alot as well. The next seminar at the Hilliard Budo Center will be in February. 

Regards,
MAO


----------

